# HK CNCC (Police Clearance Certificate for Immigration Visa)



## MaddyOZ

Hi All,

Any one in this forum have applied for CNCC from HK police for immigration visa purposes?

In the website it says 4 weeks for processing, but I would like to know the practical processing time.

This might be required for US, CANADA Migration as well. So any experience / inputs in this regard, please share.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ

For the benefit of all.... Just wanted to update that the HK CNCC processing took nearly 24 days for the letter to reach the immigration office from the date of application. 

Cheers!


----------



## sra

Hi All!

Just would like to ask regarding HK CNCC. Do you have any idea how long it would take for the CO to receive the PCC if the HK police have already sent it thru mail?


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

*Hk cncc*



MaddyOZ said:


> For the benefit of all.... Just wanted to update that the HK CNCC processing took nearly 24 days for the letter to reach the immigration office from the date of application.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks MaddyOZ, I sent all the forms and finger prints to the HK Police HQ for CNCC on 22nd Oct 2015 and checked online they have received it on 26th Oct 2015, so can i expect that they will send the CNCC to the DIBP by 26th Nov or will it take longer. 

Secondly, is the receipt that I have sent an application for HK CNCC is good enough or they wait for the actual CNCC to arrive for approving a Grant.

Regards,


----------



## sasi_hk

MaddyOZ said:


> For the benefit of all.... Just wanted to update that the HK CNCC processing took nearly 24 days for the letter to reach the immigration office from the date of application.
> 
> Cheers!


Hello MaddOZ,

I have applied for CNCC but do not know where it should be sent to.  So where was yours sent to? Is everyone's sent to the same address?

The CNCC office is urgently asking for the address to send the certificate to. Please advise. Cheers.


----------



## Antonyc11

Just want to share some tips for Oversea Hong Kong Police Check Clearance application:


 You must obtain a letter from your CO to start your HKPCC application

 Fingerprints can be done in your local police station without any referral letter

 Oversea application will take an *extra 1 week* to be accepted by the HK Police because of payment clearance, in addition to the time for mail delivery

 No receipt will be sent by the police for oversea applicants, no evidence to upload in IMMI account

In short, please do send all your application documents and fingerprints to your friend and family before getting a letter from CO. Once you have that letter, they can apply in person and save 1 - 2 weeks time to wait for delivery and payment approval.


----------



## ktsk

hi Antonyc11,

I have done similar to your suggestion by mailing all the documents to my family in HK, and they went to apply and pay on site. I only have a receipt of the CNCC payment as proof. Knowing that Home Affairs require documents to be received within 28 days, how long in total did it take to mail to Home Affairs from the day payment has been made? Also, my CO is based in WA but the postal address states to a GPO box in NSW. Did you also send to a GPO box?


----------



## jonnymhc

And you’ll have to do it in person but not online yea?

QUOTE=ktsk;14836770]hi Antonyc11,

I have done similar to your suggestion by mailing all the documents to my family in HK, and they went to apply and pay on site. I only have a receipt of the CNCC payment as proof. Knowing that Home Affairs require documents to be received within 28 days, how long in total did it take to mail to Home Affairs from the day payment has been made? Also, my CO is based in WA but the postal address states to a GPO box in NSW. Did you also send to a GPO box?[/QUOTE]


----------



## kanishka

Hi guys

Please help me. I am in quite stressed situation. I got the CO request asking HK police clearance for me and my wife. 
Currently i live in australia. I am going to send my documents HK police tomorrow.
So I want to know how long will it take to received it to my co.
And what should be the the immigration address for it?


----------

